# Cage climbing and scratching



## Mandybenj (Feb 8, 2014)

I picked up my baby, Sonic(a), and got her all set up Saturday night in her cage (I have her food and water dishes, wheel, some fleece, an igloo, and a few toys in there) She keeps trying to climb the cage walls every night though... Last night I went and got some coroplast and attached it to the cage to extend the solid plastic base up another 6 inches so she can't actually climb now, but she's still up scratching at it at night. It seems to last most of the night too...should I be worried, or is that just her being curious? If it was just once in a while I wouldn't be nervous, but it definitely seems like she does it the majority of the night, and I don't hear or see her doing anything else besides eating and drinking. If I know that's normal then I can relax and sleep when I hear it instead of worrying. Thanks in advance for the help!!! I might be being a bit paranoid, but I figured better safe than sorry  

I'm also bringing her for her first wellness visit at the vet on Friday, is there anything specific they should check for?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You didn't mention a wheel in your post. If she doesn't have a wheel, get one. The behavior you are describing is likely caused by stress of a new home and pent up energy. A wheel will help her run off the energy and deal with her stress.


----------



## Mandybenj (Feb 8, 2014)

She does have a wheel, along with a few toys, some fleece and an igloo to hide in. I haven't seen her run in her wheel yet though... Someone just suggested that I might have to teach her how to use it?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

The sound could also be just her quills rubbing the surface as she walks along the wall. If she continues you may try adding a little pile of fleece strips for her to dig in or some additional toys to keep her occupied. How big is the cage?

The first wellness visit is mostly to get an idea of the hedgehog's baseline and for the vet to see what's normal for that particular hog. They'll do a quick check of her skin, eyes, nose, feet, and get her weight. Nothing special. But use the opportunity to observe the vet to make sure you're comfortable with their knowledge level, how they handle her, and what their practice is like.


----------

